# Specialized Rockhopper vs. Trek 6000



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

I'm still trying to decide on a first mountain bike after riding a road bike for quite some time now. New to the sport so don't know the quality of the different components yet. I had pretty much convinced myself to get e Trek 60000 http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6000/ but as I was browsing the thread with the pics of the entry level bikes I kinda like the way the Specialized Hardrock looks. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38436 I checked out the Hardrock Sport Disc and there is quite a price difference. I noticed many people seem to have them, and read some bad reviews on the front. Are the components that much better on the Trek to be that much more than the Hardrock? Is the Hardrock a really low end bike?


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

i dont know what exactly your looking for but a hardrock is a fantastic bike and is by no means low end, low end bikes are something you get in walmart. Although i hear that the p1. all mountain disc is a little better equipped then the hardrock.


----------



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

The Trek seems slightly better-spec'd than the Specialized, but not by much. Can you test-ride either or both before you buy?


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

precar said:


> The Trek seems slightly better-spec'd than the Specialized, but not by much. Can you test-ride either or both before you buy?


Yes I can luckily. After looking harder at the Specialized line, the Rockhopper Comp Disc might just be what I'm looking for.http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38430 It doesn't seem to have the front fork issues and is midway priced between the 6000 and the Hardrock.


----------



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

Txbiker12 said:


> Yes I can luckily. After looking harder at the Specialized line, the Rockhopper Comp Disc might just be what I'm looking for.http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38430 It doesn't seem to have the front fork issues and is midway priced between the 6000 and the Hardrock.


If you can afford a Rockhopper then by all means, go for that. I've been riding one for...6 years, and it's a great bike. You can slowly upgrade it as parts wear off.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple of things to bear in mind with the Rockhopper: 1) 8-speed drivetrain, not very upgradeable as everything's 9-speed+ these days, and 2) schrader valve tubes and rims instead of Presta.

Ultimately the differences in spec are fairly minor, though, so it comes down to fit, a decent test ride and which one you fall in love with.

Also you should get a discount on 09 models as the 10s roll out.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

the only suggestion I will throw out there is that the 6000 is already a 9 speed bike. personally I have an 8 speed and have no problems with it but there really aren't any high end 8 speed components and converting from 8 speed to 9 speed will be costlier on the rockhopper than than just getting the 6000. I don't really like trek to be perfectly honest but they make a decent bike (no 29ers which really gets to me) and if you really feel like upgrading in the future your drive train is all set with the 9 speed. now, if you think you may do a complete drive train overhaul later anyway I would probably go with the rockhopper.


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

Is thee that much difference between an 8 speed and 9 speed? It probably wouldn't make much difference to a casual rider would it?


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

nope, shouldn't make of a difference, just harder to upgrade...everything is kind of a side step with 8 speed now..


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Txbiker12 said:


> Is thee that much difference between an 8 speed and 9 speed? It probably wouldn't make much difference to a casual rider would it?


Good components are better than bad ones; 9 isn't necessarily better than 8 for most people (some prefer 8) but decent 8-speed gear is getting harder to find. Just as finding a decent LP player is pretty tricky these days unless you have a lot of spare cash.


----------



## nitropiro (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got the 6 series and one of the things I love about it is that the matte black (or red) frame stays nicer longer compared to a glossy look. that and I love the sram X5 shifters that it comes with. the one down side is that the seat post diameter is 29.2MM. this size is extremely uncommon so if you are planning to upgrade than you have to get a shim so a smaller seat post will fit. I absolutely love my 6series and soon I hope to get some clip in pedals!


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

The Rockhopper is the one I would compare to the 6000 series of Trek bikes.

If you want to compare the Hardrock to the 6000 then you are comparing apples and oranges.

The Hardrock is more in line with the 4000 series of Treks.

I am a firm believer in buying something that has many upgrade options, so I would say go with the Trek. It will make those future upgrades to the drive train simpler and/or cheaper.
However, as others have stated, try them both and then see which one "feels" better to you. The Rockhopper is by no means a lesser bike than the Trek. They are both very nice.


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

Yea I like the Rockhopper more than the Hardrock for sure. The price difference is one of the things that is pushing me towards the Rockhopper, along with so many good reviews I've read about it. I like the 6000 very much, and it has some good reviews as well, I'm just not sure how important the 8 or 9 speed is to me. And here I thought I had made up my mind


----------



## nitropiro (Jul 16, 2009)

if my trek 6 series didn't have a 9 speed than i wouldn't have been able to get rid of my 3rd chain ring for more ground clearance. for single track with narrow flats I couldn't imagine having an 8 spd. I'm actually thinking about getting a smaller first chainring for crazy climbs. (just two or three tooth diff). if your like 5' 11'' I would think about getting a 21.5 in frame for the trek 6000. I'm that and my seat post is almost all the way out!


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

nitropiro said:


> if my trek 6 series didn't have a 9 speed than i wouldn't have been able to get rid of my 3rd chain ring for more ground clearance. for single track with narrow flats I couldn't imagine having an 8 spd. I'm actually thinking about getting a smaller first chainring for crazy climbs. (just two or three tooth diff). if your like 5' 11'' I would think about getting a 21.5 in frame for the trek 6000. I'm that and my seat post is almost all the way out!


32/11 gearing is no different on an 8 speed than it is on a 9 speed so your argument doesn't really make any sense...unless you completely changed your chainring sizes.


----------



## Qu!mby (May 21, 2009)

First off lemme just say I'm a Specialized guy, but between the Hardrock and the 6000, the 6000 is the better bike hands down. Like someone else stated above, the Rockhopper compares more to the 6000 than does the Hardrock. I actually own an '09 Hardrock Sport and my buddy owns an '09 6000. The 6000 has better geometry than the Hardrock and is in a different class altogether frame & component wise. You should be looking at the Rockhoppers, not the Hardrocks. 

I just bought an '09 Rockhopper Expert 29er after I got sick of pouring money into the Hardrock trying to match my buddy's 6000. Do yourself a favor and ride a Rockhopper Expert Disc AND the 6000 as they match up fairly closely, but with that Rockhopper now getting the edge in components. Both are outstanding bikes...as is the Hardrock, but its definately a tier lower. 

You should be able to get a great deal on the '09 models. Shop around if you have to because most dealers are now discounting them pretty deeply. Got my '09 Expert 29er for $1000 (msrp $1300). 

BTW ride a few different sizes, as I'm also 5'11 and ride a 17" and wouldn't dream of getting a 21" bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

was in a similar boat, but ended up with the Rockhopper comp 29er.

While you're still shopping, check out Gary Fisher, iirc Piranha, is in the same price bracket as well. I didn't go for the Gary Fisher because the position puts too much strain on my already bad lower back


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

way overpriced imo, for the past week ive been deciding on a hardtail rather then a full suspension strictly based on components and i settled on this http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5red.asp over both the hardrock and the trek 4000 series.


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

It seems my LBS made the decision for me. The Specialized aren't marked down and the Treks are. I can get the 6000 for 810.00 and the Rockhopper for 815.00


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

More importantly does it fit?


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

We'll see after work!


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

Well when I called the LBS this morning they had the black/onyx color in the size I wanted and was only 810.00. When I got off work and made it by there they had already sold it, so they gave me a discounted price even more for the red/white one. 750.00 wasn't bad at all. It's a 2009 Trek 6000.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet ride... Congrats! :thumbsup:

I actually kinda like the red/white... Looks racy.  

My buddy has the same bike in black and loves it. I know you'll have fun with it.

Now go get it dirty!!!


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

way overpriced imo but congrats on the new ride, post some pictures of it


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

thats a great deal man congrats i want to get that bike also


----------



## billyymc (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice bike - I'm sure you'll be very happy with it. Make sure to learn the basic maintenance (cleaning, lubing, tightening loose junk) -- because it's fun and becaues it will make your bike last longer and perform better!

Just to note, I was looking at the same bikes for my daughter - Trek 6000 and Rockhopper and Hardrock. Was having trouble justifying the step up in price to the T6 and RH, so was getting pretty set on the HR Disc (Comp?).

What did I end up with? This: http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-550-Details.html

For the price, it's spec'd very well (sale price of $500). It comes today. If either of the LBS had budged on price for the T6 or RH, I probalby would have spent my money there -- but neither was willing to deal at all. I also picked up a IBEX Ignition frame (without shock) to build with parts from my current bike (a MC San Andreas).


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

Spawne32 said:


> way overpriced imo but congrats on the new ride, post some pictures of it


how is that way overpriced? because it costs more than $300? he got a great deal on that bike since it's nearly $900 new. I may not be a fan of trek but I am surely a fan of a great deal, and that's what he got on that bike.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

anavrinIV said:


> how is that way overpriced? because it costs more than $300? he got a great deal on that bike since it's nearly $900 new. I may not be a fan of trek but I am surely a fan of a great deal, and that's what he got on that bike.


i think trek bikes are way overpriced for the components you get, the jamis posted in the other thread was roughly a similar price and you get much better stuff. But to each his own, and id like to see some action shots like i said, as long as you like it, thats what matters.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Trek frames come with a lifetime guarantee, do Jamis frames (serious question)? That's a major plus for me when i buy from Trek. In any case I pay way more because of the import costs so to me $700 for a 09 Trek 6000 is dreamland.

OEM component spec isn't everything, otherwise we'd all buy from Bikes Direct.


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

Well I made some changes already, replaced the saddle with a WTB Laser V Pro, Shimano 520 pedals, and a Cateye computer, but the grips are aren't comfortable at all. Was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a replacement?


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I use oury lockons. great set of grips. lots of guys use and like ergons...I've never had the chance to use them though.


----------



## minnichs (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats on the bike:thumbsup: I actually just went the other direction and picked up a 2010 Rockhopper. I liked both bikes but the sales rep at the Treck dealer was pushy and the Specialized sales reps made me feel at ease.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just picked up the 6000 at my LBS for about $695 in black/onyx. I exchanged my GF Kaitai for this and put some slightly more "road friendly" tires on it. Great bike, I actually went for a night ride tonight as I wanted to ride it so bad.

pink


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Txbiker12 said:


> Well I made some changes already, replaced the saddle with a WTB Laser V Pro, Shimano 520 pedals, and a Cateye computer, but the grips are aren't comfortable at all. Was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a replacement?


If the Laser V Pro is built anything like my Laser V Team IS.... word of advice.

Don't fall.

You'll end up with a broken seat (where the saddle twists out of the frame). It happened to me, and this was a light, stupid fall, fell over clipped in making a turn.

the standard specialized seat, while heavier, takes a lot more abuse.


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

I just ordered a Trek 6500 for $950 - nice upgrades for $150 over the 6000. Dealer said Trek was having a 'special' - these retail for $1149.


----------



## juggrnaut (May 4, 2009)

I just picked up the 6000 in red, it was the last one in my size. Shop has sold quite a few with the 699 sale price. I have been looking at Cannondale F5 and Spec Rock disk, but the trek felt good and I love the look of the frame.


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

The red is growing on me actually. It looks better w/o the white seat though.


----------



## MaKn (Aug 1, 2009)

I also picked up a 6000 during the Trek summer sale. My LBS had a black/onyx one with all Shimano Deore components (instead of the stock SRAM), so I couldn't pass it up for $699. Only ridden it a few times, but so far its a nice bike.


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

Good call on the trek. I've been riding the 6000 for a year now and the thing is bulletproof. I've thrashed the bike pretty bad including dropping it on the freeway but it's still going with some minor repairs. It's easy to upgrade when you feel like it and it's a great way to get into biking on a budget. Have fun!


----------



## Txbiker12 (May 27, 2008)

Ok I'm hooked now. Went out today to the state park in my area and rode the 10 mile trail around the lake there. Mostly sandy trails with tons of roots but some good downhilll spots here and there. The bike rode like a champ. I learned some slang that I wasn't aware of until now. When passing people on the trails from the opposite direction they would say "One back" or "Two back" or "None back" as they went by. I figured out that they meant more riders following in there group or that they were the last one. Just curious if there were any other slang terms that are common that might important,


----------

